# Weight loss products



## Powodzenie (May 16, 2012)

I have a female friend of mine, known her all my life, she has been struggeling with weight most of her life but she eats very clean, lots of veggies and fruit she is 41 years old not sure what her weight is but nowhere near huge or obeise...  She has lost 24 lbs since March using hydroxycut and she exercises every day doing palaties weight loss and cardio routines...  She watches her calories but she wants something more...  Any suggestions from you ladies...  Please let me know what you think, she is working very hard and I am not sure what I should say on this female forum, but what about low dose of Clen very low dose to start, if not give me some suggestions so I can let her know...


----------



## jay_steel (May 16, 2012)

Not a female, but at 41 and sounds like shes new to the game its going to take some time. Allot of people want to see fast results, but in reality even with AS or other things it still takes time and hardwork. Not saying shes not because 26lbs is allot. I would start by getting her metabolic rate tested to see how much calories she burns resting and then adjust the diet to that. If she does not see good results at that point then maybe entertain that option.


----------



## bjg (May 16, 2012)

it is normal that your weight loss rate decreases with time...anyways any weight loss should be done slowly, losing 24 lbs in 2 months is very very fast and she should not go on a stricter diet  otherwise she won't be able to keep up with her diet and her efforts...she should keep her current diet for now as it is  for 2-3 months before doing any more dieting.
clen is for respiratory problems and not intended for weight loss no matter what people would say, and clen will not guarantee her better results or long lasting results than dieting and exercising. losing weight should never be done at the expense of health risks, on the contrary losing weight should be done to improve health.


----------



## sassy69 (May 16, 2012)

I would tell you to get her to post her diet. I always roll my eyes when I hear people say they "eat clean". I don't know what that means, and just "fruits & vegetables" doesn't always cover it. If you want to make further progress, its really all about optimizing the diet I'd not get too excited about using other "weight loss products" and frankly the last thing I'd have your friend do is start using prescription substances (e.g. clen) when she sounds like she is very new and really needs to understand more about optimizing diet than looking to the more aggressive chemistry.

Any chance you can post a typical day's meal plan?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (May 17, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> .....snip.... I always roll my eyes when I hear people say they "eat clean". I don't know what that means, and just "fruits & vegetables" doesn't always cover it.



is it wrong I was rolling my eyes reading the original post? LOL

"lots of fruit and vegetables" talk in my office = no protein.


----------



## lamper (Jul 29, 2012)

You will be witness to what your weight began to melt before our eyes. What are these products for weight loss?

Grapefruit
Pumpkin
Beef
Olives
Green tea.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 30, 2012)

clean diet is a must


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 25, 2012)

clean diet is very important


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 9, 2013)

But people always do black and white. I usually eat 80% clean but allow ice cream or pizza.


----------



## trav365plus (Feb 20, 2014)

lamper said:


> You will be witness to what your weight began to melt before our eyes. What are these products for weight loss?
> 
> Grapefruit
> Pumpkin
> ...



Agree. But if u want help from a personal trainer witout the ost of a personal trainer, u cud try Fitium- http://goo.gl/kgNJgm


----------



## Garnet Donald (Jul 30, 2014)

Clean eating is about more than just getting lean.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Sep 2, 2014)

Garnet Donald said:


> Clean eating is about more than just getting lean.



Well said...for long term health of our body clean eating is important.


----------

